# BC Cancer Foundation - Ride to Conquer Cancer



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Guys!

My girlfriend is going to participating in the The Enbridge Ride to Conquer Cancer benefiting BC Cancer Foundation, is a two-day cycling journey, through Canada's Pacific region taking place in the summer. We are very excited to be a part of this amazing event. Please join this event to help BC Cancer Foundation with breakthrough research, exemplary teaching, and compassionate care.

Most of us have encountered cancer in some sort of way either through family, friends or co-workers. Let's make history together and make cancer diagnosis and testing better and faster!!! Better yet lets try to make it a thing of the past.

Every bit of contribution will help and if you are unable to join the ride please make a donation as a sign of your personal contribution to FIGHT CANCER!! Please click on the GREEN "DONATE ONLINE NOW" BUTTON on the top left hand corner to ensure a happier and cancer free future....

Thank you for reading up on this page and please remember very bit counts!

Please visit 
The Ride to Conquer Cancer:

THANKS!!!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I really hope hat some of you could help my girlfriend to raise the money to join the ride. I will also be volunteering by helping with the setting up of tents and dealing with food.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Back in the day (1980s), I used to do several 50 to 80km cyclathons and charity rides. Of course I was many, many kg lighter and a lot fitter back then.

I'm very, very glad to see that there are still individuals out there willing to make this extra effort to try to make a difference. Irene lost her cousin John, just before we were married. They had grown up together but he got throat cancer and died at a young age, leaving behind his young widow. Vman is, unfortunately, too right when he says that all of us have been negatively impacted by cancer. 

Vman, I promise to make a donation to your gf's charity ride. I couldn't imagine cycling down to the border and back let alone 200km from Vancouver to Seattle anymore. Maybe one day when my daughters are younger, I'll have them talk to your gf about her experience doing this ride. I hope that one day they will be inspired to do these types of activities, giving back to the community and trying to make a real difference.

By coincidence, I was just editing a paper on the distinction between individuals who get off their butts and become real activists or supporters of worthy causes (old school activism) vs the new generation of "Facebook activists" who simply sign up to a charity Facebook page but do nothing else. 

Cheers to you & your gf for going "old school" and making real sacrifices to make a real difference in the fight against cancer.

Come'on BCA members. This is a charity/cause that we should all be supporting. 

Vman - here's my pledge, whatever I end up buying next for my addiction/fish tanks, I will pledge at least that amount or $20 (whichever is higher) to this cause. If I can spend $20-40 on a new coral or fish, I can donate that same amount to fight Cancer.

Good day and tell your gf that we're behind her and cheer her for doing this fine work.

Anthony, Irene, Felicia & Isabella


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanky you very much. You are first to donate.You are a great example.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Have to go shopping first, then I will donate the purchase price of whatever I buy next for my tanks (with a $20 minimum). The way I've been spending money on my tanks lately, you should have posted this up last week Dropped a bundle on LED parts for some new reef LED lighting systems I'm getting custom designed and made. Then again, I would be broke if I matched that purchase so, never mind, its a good thing for me you posted this today.:bigsmile:


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for doing this. Seems like very hard work (the bike ride) but for a very worthy cause. Each year, I know more and more people who do this and it's more compelling than knocking on doors (which is what I do in April).


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

O.k. I'll help out. I clicked on the link but did not see any way to donate cash is there a way to make a cash donation ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

There is a green box the says "Donate Online Now" or something like that which you click on to make a donation. 

I just did (but I'll still top it up if I buy something more than $20). It's easy and painless.

Anthony


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks everyone! There will be setting up a donation box soon at some locations in the tri-city area.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

If possible,I may be able to pick up some donations. Let me figure this out a little better.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I was definitely thinking that more members would pitch in.This is a great cause and would love to see a little more interest. Hope more of you feel a little bit generous.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

When does this ride take place?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

In July I believe.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Lots of time then for members who want to donate to figure out how much and to make their donation.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Fundraiser bump.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Long weekend bump.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

We are a long way away from the $2500 quota. Please help by donating any amount.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Still looking for good hearted people.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Needing more donations! HUMP DAY BUMP... Will be having some raffle baskets soon to raffle off!!! And some items to auction off


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Weekly bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Holliday spirit bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Weekly bump. Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Now that the holidays are over there should,hopefully,be a little more room for donations. Anyone?


----------

